
Does sex addiction really exist? - evo_9
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-46073909
======
throwawayacc90
Am not sure how many people will be ok to talk about it/ accept it from thr
main account, I am clearly not.

I can 100% say this does exist, its not only sex but "sexual desires and talks
/ talking dirty if you like to call it" from companion. I genuinely feel very
depressed for 4/5 days straight with very suicidal and lonely feeling (My
companion is not very much into sex and 99% of time try to avoid any similar
talks too). Its very difficult to talk about this also as people simply
consider you pervert and don't understand or try to understand. I don't think
its being pervert as I am more then willing to marry and have future, its just
that I love having that high and it becomes very difficult to cope with lack
of that.

~~~
watersb
Good that you try to talk about this at all.

You don't have to go through this alone.

Search for "Sexaholics Anonymous".

One day at a time.

------
pmiller2
Here's the key sentence from the article:

>...I no longer believe it's important whether the condition is called an
addiction or not - because all of them clearly need help to solve a problem
that is wrecking their lives.

Clearly, there are people out there who have problems with craving sex all the
time, and some of those people are willing to go to such lengths to get it
that it interferes with their lives. Those are the key symptoms of any
addiction, no matter what you want to call it.

------
throwawayporn
I work as a coder for a big porn website and I can confirm this. I've seen
customers throwing away $10,000 a night on our site. Much like mobile gaming,
this industry heavily relies on whales.

~~~
nunez
on what?!

~~~
OafTobark
Whales. People with huge amounts of disposable income. People who spend a lot.
People who have a giant size portfolio. Etc. It's a term I've seen used in a
number of different context but always eluding to someone with a ton of money.

~~~
packetslave
I'm guessing that "on what?!" can more properly be read "throwing away $10,000
a night ON WHAT?!"

~~~
wild_preference
I'd guess a camsite. Same way a guy can chuck a thousand bucks at strip club's
back room.

------
excalibur
Text-only version, for anyone else who happens to be at work and doesn't want
all those racy illustrations on their screen:

[https://www.textise.net/showText.aspx?strURL=https%253A//www...](https://www.textise.net/showText.aspx?strURL=https%253A//www.bbc.com/news/stories-46073909#page)

------
bizkitgto
You hear the stuff about porn addiction more and more, and it will be
interesting to see how the generation raised with online porn fairs in the
dating area and how they turn out. One side effect reported has been erectile
dysfunction from excessive porn usage.

~~~
judah
The subreddit NoFap[0] shows that internet porn is already a significant
problem for tens of thousands of young people, mostly men.

Porn addictions described on NoFap show that porn can cause men to have
erectile dysfunction (due to "death grip" and desensitization), failure of
arousal for real women, extreme shame, and even suicidal thoughts.

Reading through that forum, you'll see thousands of people who have tried to
quit porn over and over, but continue to relapse. I suspect NoFap is likely a
microcosm of the broader society; porn addiction is real, and it's likely
widespread.

[0]: [https://reddit.com/r/nofap](https://reddit.com/r/nofap)

~~~
jmkni
I think the type of people who frequent subreddits like NoFap have other
issues.

It’s not the porn that’s the problem, but sexual repression, feeling ashamed
of something that’s completely natural, etc.

~~~
kjeetgill
That's kind-of the trap this whole article is addressing; some people are
dealing with issues that are well outside of most peoples' experience. Their
issues are so unrelatable that they get written off with these side theories
an treated as insincere.

I've mentioned elsewhere that Chris Rock and Terry Crews have come out about
their experiences with this issue. This lends the issue some legitimacy I
think.

------
forkLding
Doesn't matter what to call these symptoms, sex addiction or extreme sex
cravings, there are stranger mental and other illnesses and urges out there,
the understanding should be that something is causing harm for those who have
it and should be some kind of help provided.

------
thrownaway954
Yes... Just go to your local SLAA meeting:

[https://slaafws.org/meetings](https://slaafws.org/meetings)

Anyone can be addicted to anything. It's something that is wrongly wired in
the brain.

------
trhway
1\. sex is endorphins - "peptides that activate the body's opiate receptors"

2\. porn is activating some of the above mentioned endorphins related
circuitry plus dopamine.

One can see that there is a potential for addiction development in both cases.

------
vibrateHer
The title is misleading. It should be "Does Porn addiction really exist?"

> Using this technique, called "edging", she was watching porn for two to
> three hours, seven days a week.

This and other statements throughout the article are referring to addition to
online porn,

not sex (any kind of oral sex or intercourse or foreplay) of the traditional
sense in what the work "sex" means in this context.

~~~
vertexFarm
Did you read the whole article? It goes on to talk about people who actually
have sexual encounters with partners.

------
trevyn
Maybe it will help us break our relationship and reproduction addictions.

~~~
vfulco2
Agreed. There are a lot of crappy, manipulative, less than ideal partners who
lose their effectiveness and raison d'etre with technology and other forms of
satisfaction (sex bots, conversation bots, etc.). It's easy to see why some
complain about their substitutability for something/someone better as they
don't want to do the work.

------
Viker
I don't think sex addiction is a thing... Sounds a bit like oxygen addiction.

What is more real is sexual desperation...

If we take the number of women vs men, that have sexual addiction, and we
corollate it with sexual partner availability. We can clearly notice that
sexual addiction is not a thing. Sexual desperation is a thing. The less sex a
man gets the more he thinks he should be having it.

Because we live in a society where men think that they should be getting sex
like a pornstar when in reality most are in the 80% group that barely gets any
sex. At the same time, most women can have a sexual relationship at any time
at practically no cost.

------
gameswithgo
i have....reason to believe yes

